
Google Chrome OS. Or, how KDE and GNOME managed to shoot each other dead - r11t
http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/google_chrome_os_or_how_kde_and_gnome_managed_shoot_each_other_dead
======
Daishiman
Repeat after me: Chrome OS is strategically designed to be made around a
browser and not look remotely like a regular desktop. Google never took into
consideration regular remote desktop applications, hence this is a moot topic
and a fairly useless article.

------
ilkhd2
Still can not understand why Linux is _obvious_ choice for Chrome... *BSD are
just fine. Apple agrees with me.

~~~
Daishiman
-More developer mindshare. -More available drivers. -Higher performance overall. -Proven technology on netbooks.

Although the choice of kernel and base OSes is fairly irrelevant for a product
like ChromeOS, Linux is the de facto FOSS kernel and the choice by default.

~~~
ilkhd2
Agree with only one point (more availible drivers). Developer mindshare -
irrelevant point, from the point of view of non-kernel related development,
FreeBSD an Linux are very same. Higher performance? - not sure. Proven
terchnology on netbooks? - well netbook i just a small PC, nothing to prove
IMHO.

